# Batman Arkham City Fatal Error



## Trombean (May 10, 2011)

I'm having a problem with Batman Arkham City. *Spoilers* When I fight Mr. Freeze and I'm landing the last couple of punches, the game slows down to a screeching halt and crashes. It tells me that the program has stopped responding and then I get the error message in the picture I attached. 

I've tried verifying the integrity of the cache on Steam and lowering the settings. I've also tried searching for solutions on the internet and tried contacting the WB support desk. So far nothing has worked. Do any of you all have an idea as to what could be wrong? I really love this game and it's driving me crazy that I can't finish it.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU 750 @ 2.67GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 30 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8183 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580, 1536 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 1430696 MB, Free - 559583 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., P7P55D LE
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## trevordk (Mar 27, 2013)

Back up your save files (either located in My Documents\My Games or your Steam folder in Program Files) and then uninstall and re-install the game. My first assumption is that it's a corrupt game file, since the crash happens in the same location each time.


----------



## Trombean (May 10, 2011)

Reinstalling the game didn't work. I still get the same error


----------



## trevordk (Mar 27, 2013)

Hmm. Well then, usually that is the case but I guess we can try a little deeper. Could you open a command prompt and run "sfc /scannow"? This should verify the integrity of your system files, and even though the error pointed to your game executable, it also referenced a system dll so maybe that is the culprit.


----------

